# King's Rock Monitors



## Simon_Archibald (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi all,
Today I received my 4 Kings / Long-tailed Rock Monitors (Varanus kingorum) from NT breeder Grant Husband. These are beautiful little monitors and absolutely entertaining. I'll try and get some pics up soon.

For anyone getting into monitors (especially people who might not have space for the larger goannas), I really recommend these animals. Also, Grant was fantastic about our transaction and I highly recommend him to anyone.

I also have a question. In the NSW NPWS holdings for 2003, there was no NSW licence holders who currently owned any of the V. kingorum. Just wondering if any NSW keepers know of anyone who has purchased them since the holdings list was compiled, or am I the only lucky one?

Simon Archibald


----------



## earthmother (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats Simon! :mrgreen: 

We saw some baby monitors a couple of weeks ago and they were entertaining from 1st sight, inquisitive little things. 

I've never heard of Kings, tell us more. How large do they grow, what do you have to feed them? 
Pics will be great. 
Em


----------



## Ricko (Jun 18, 2004)

hey simon as a matter of interest were they really expensive?? also are they hatchy's or adults?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi guys,
EM, they only grow to around 33cm total length (according to Steve Wilson / Gerry Swan's "A Complete Guide to Reptiles of Australia"). The feed on crickets, roaches, other small insects and the like. Need to be kept hot like a lot of monitors and they are very active. They have a VERY long tail which is just awesome. If you've been lucky enough to see the lovely Varanus brevicauda display at Taronga Zoo, they are a little similar but slightly bigger and a longer tail from what I can remember.

Ricko, these monitors were $500 each. As far as I'm concerned they are easily worth $600-$700 each.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jun 18, 2004)

Oh yeah, they're 3 months old.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Ricko (Jun 18, 2004)

good price i reckon as i have seen them for sale at $800ea so good buy mate. are they adults? cant wait to see pics mate.


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 18, 2004)

This page http://www.monitor-lizards.net/species/odatria/kingorum.html has a so-so photo of the species


----------



## Ricko (Jun 18, 2004)

like the albino looking one.


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 18, 2004)

when are we going to see pictures?
do you know what sex they are?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jun 18, 2004)

I'll put pics up as soon as I can borrow a camera - they are unsexed at this stage.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)

I also have a pair of these awesome goanna's. Mine are several months old. Grant Husband is a top bloke and I also highly recommend him. Congrats on your new purchases Simon...enjoy them!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)

sounds like they breed like rabbits :twisted: could turn out to b a good investment!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, they are considered one of the easiest species to breed in captivity. They are sexually mature at around 6 months of [email protected]!!...so here is hoping. I have one male and one female. Active little bastards eh simon?????


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jun 19, 2004)

Brodes,
They were very active yesterday, but barely seen them out today - probably won't see them for a few more days now. They are really great looking monitors and I really hope they breed well.

Simon Archibald


----------



## NoOne (Jun 19, 2004)

Get in and breed as many as you can because if they breed easily the price will drop so fast it's not funny, it's happened with just about every other small moniter thats now common, ackies, gilleni,tristis.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jun 19, 2004)

NoOne - I totally agree with you about the prices. They will drop very quickly but hopefully that's a semi-good thing. I'm really in 2 minds about reptile pricing. Firstly, high prices for some species are good because the rarer / harder to care for species usually have higher price tags and that's good to prevent impulsive people buying them. On the other hand, rich(er) people with less experience than dedicated keepers who don't have the money are able to buy these rarer species without the experience of other people who've "done the time" but can't afford to spend thousands on animals.

Then you have the people who are in the hobby to make a living and what happens to those people when the prices drop ridiculously low?

Take something like the Eastern Water Dragon or Central Bearded Dragon. When I first started investigating reptiles in 2002, I was expecting to pay $60-$80 for a hatchling Water Dragon. Now you get them for $30 and cheaper on most occasions if you buy bulk. I don't think that's a real good thing. Although it's obviously because they breed readily, etc - I think at this price too many people will buy them and keep them indoors most of their lives because they don't have outdoor pits or the like.........what a ramble, eh?

Simon Archibald


----------



## NoOne (Jun 19, 2004)

Thats why i got out of moniters, you couldn't sell the hatchlings, they just lay to many eggs every year and the market gets flooded, pythons only have one clutch a year so it takes alot longer.

Nearly always "rich" people won't be in it for long, they buy the most expensive things they can get their hands on and sell them all a few years later when they get sick of them, people like this will also buy the first speciman they can get their hands on and not look around for the nicer ones.

I always say you only live once, i'm not rich but i buy some expensive reptiles but i make alot of sacrifices to afford them.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jun 19, 2004)

I think it just depends on the monitors you've got. Bells phase Lacies are popular and $1000 - $1200 per lizard is not bad at all. Also, I think the Class 1 / Class 2 licence system in NSW is a tidy little "loop hole" for monitor breeders. You have all these people on Class 1 who can potentially fall in love with the Class 2 monitors but can't get them. Every year, breeder's have another group of people getting their Class 2 and going out to buy their favourite Class 2 species. This happens year round as people apply for Class 2 at different times of the year.

Just what I think may happen anyways. Also, V. tristis, V. gilleni and V. acanthurus that you mentioned are all Class 1 species in NSW - meaning everyone can get them who wants them. IMO.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

I think that anyone who keeps any reptile because it is worth a lot of money is a complete wanka, and maybe they should be selectively breeding guinea pigs or something.... I love all monitors and I think they are the most awesome lizards ever. Who really cares if in 3 years they will be worth $200 or $2000, I keep them because I like them...... simple as that.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 19, 2004)

I agree brodie, i love moniters but when you can't sell them they start to take up alot of room and time, i fully intend on getting back into moniters when i have more space and time. I sold almost all my lizards because i didn't have the time to give them the care they needed, now i just keep frillies and centralian blue tongues.

Most moniters were orignally on the old class 3, as soon as they were off was when they boomed. I can see alot more small moniters being put on the class one license when they review it again.
I remember when hatchling ackies were worth $500ea and tristis $800ea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

I was not saying u keep your reptiles for the money mate! I hope you dont think that. You seem to actually love ya animals.. I know a few breeders who dont even like their animals, but just breed them for money..and this is what really ****s me off


----------



## NoOne (Jun 19, 2004)

Na i was just saying.
Those are the kind of people i was talking about, they get into herps because it's the in thing. 
People who don't really have a interest in reptiles never keep them for long, some people are just mildly interested, you can pick them a mile away.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jun 20, 2004)

Brodes,
I don't think many people here at APS only keep animals for the money side of it. Nobody I've spoken to anyway. And yes, people who keep animals for money's sake are tossers.

ROFL @ afro.

Simon Archibald


----------



## sobrien (Jun 20, 2004)

Couldn't agree more guys. Let us know how the monitors go...I'm really interested in them and always have been but I'm not a fan of keeping them in small areas and im waiting untill I have room! Good luck, Simon O'Brien


----------



## boconnor (Jun 22, 2004)

I have read that these little guys are possibly the smallest monitor in the world in regards to the SVL. Also on the price thing I have seen them for $350 on herptrader.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jun 22, 2004)

boconnor,
I saw those on Herptrader - they are still there now. But that price has dropped dramatically because I think they started at $600 (I may be wrong but they were at least $550 if they weren't $600). I'd be curious as to why they have not yet sold? Not sure on the background or reliability of the breeder. Maybe they won't freight and everyone who wants them is interstate?

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

I know who's they are, He is a Great breeder and a top bloke. I think he has had a few offers...but as to why no one has yet taken them.. I do not know... I shal find out and see if they are sold ( i think they are)


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jun 22, 2004)

Brodes,
That's interesting to me. I would've thought people would snap them up. Good luck to the guy - they are beautiful monitors - unbelieveable!!!

Simon Archibald


----------



## sobrien (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey guys, any pictures of these fella's? I also noticed that they're back on the Herp Trader. Hmmm, I wonder why....


----------



## Tommo (Jun 30, 2004)

id like to see some good pics of them to. most of the pics in book are duds


----------



## sobrien (Jul 6, 2004)

Pwetti pwease wif sugar on top


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry Guys I have been busy of late... I have the digital camera charging again now (all spent out after a weekend of herping) and should have some pictures up within a couple of days! Will post a link to my gallery in this thread when they are up


----------



## sobrien (Jul 6, 2004)

Cheers mate


----------

